# What Paint?



## LSUTIGERDOC (May 21, 2014)

Anyone care to share tip on what type of paint to use for spray painting the brass tubes prior to the gluing process so that the brass doesn't show through the body.    ie: painting the brass tube white when using it for a pearl white acrylic pen.  

The paints I have used all seem to want to come off in the presence of epoxy when glued.


----------



## raar25 (May 21, 2014)

I use regular latex or enamel just make sure it sits until comletely dry at least 24 hours (48 if your shop is cold like mine).


----------



## Wheelman (May 21, 2014)

I've had problems with glue marks showing when painting the tubes, I read somewhere to paint the inside of the blank to avoid the glue showing. Haven't tried it yet but I'm going to try brushing it in on a few and using spray paint to see which works better.


----------



## southernclay (May 21, 2014)

FWIW I use Testors Enamel and a Qtip or small brush......but I paint the inside of the tube after drilling, let it dry overnight then glue and let dry overnight. Sometimes when you paint the tube you can still see the epoxy or glue through the tube. Some paint tube and inside tube. I've had good results so far with just the inside of the tube


----------



## walshjp17 (May 21, 2014)

Like Warren, I use a Q-Tip to paint the inside of the drilled hole using Testor's enamel model paints.  I let it dry for 24 hours; I then add a few drop of the same color paint to epoxy (two to three max), mix it up and slather it on the tube.  Insert the tube and let dry for another 24 hours.


----------



## Janster (May 21, 2014)

.....Ceramcoat, " America's Favorite Acrylic Paint"....


----------



## ashaw (May 21, 2014)

I do not paint the tubes anymore.  I reverse paint the blanks and before gluing I tint the epoxy with the paint that I used for the blanks.  The paint I use is Golden Paints.


----------



## longbeard (May 21, 2014)

I use testors also. I paint the hole and the tube one day, glue it the tube in the next.



Harry


----------



## Swagopenturner (May 22, 2014)

I just tint the CA glue, usually either black or white.


----------



## JasonC (May 25, 2014)

I paint both the tube, reverse paint the blank, let the tube and blank dry for a day, and mix paint into the epoxy. 

It's likely redundant, but it works.

I use Pactra RC paint for polycarbonate bodies. The nitromethane in RC fuel doesn't bother it.


----------



## ed4copies (May 25, 2014)

Swagopenturner said:


> I just tint the CA glue, usually either black or white.



I have tried this many times and never found anything that would mix with CA---what type of coloring do you use>>???


----------



## Jim Smith (May 25, 2014)

I find that Rust-Oleum spray paint works best for me.  I paint both the tube and inside the blank, let them dry 24 hours and then glue in the tube.  I've tried some of the cheaper spray paints, but they tend to clump or drip and do not give as nice of a smooth even coat of paint.  I have several different colors of spray paint that I use depending on the look I'm going for on the pen.  If you haven't tried it yet, using the same blank, paint one with one color (say bright red) and the other blank with a different color (say dark blue) and you will have two very different looking pens.  That's part of the fun of using acrylic pen blanks.

Jim Smith


----------



## loydstuts (Jun 13, 2014)

Swagopenturner said:


> I just tint the CA glue, usually either black or white.



What do you tint with?


----------



## kovalcik (Jun 13, 2014)

I use spray paint like Jim, but I usually use Krylon because it is what I can get easily.


----------

